# "City" Church vs. "Rural" Church



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 3, 2008)

This thread kind of builds off a discussion somewhere else on the way "City" churches evangelize and the way it seems "compromises" are made to the surrounding culture so as to "fit in" and get a toe-hold in that particular place. 

What are your thoughts on this and what has been your experience?


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 3, 2008)

An alternate way of looking at it: 

The diversity that is within the universal body of Christ is easier to replicate in a city church because a city contains broad social classes, etc. Thus, many city churches actually can be healthier.

Sometimes country churches are all one type of people and it is easier to get a "Christian Group Think" going and be turned inward to narrower issues that are important to a small sub-set of the universal church but largely unimportant when the universal body of Christ is considered.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 3, 2008)

I think there is some truth in both of these perspectives. But sometimes, and I'd say likely the majority of the time, city churches also tend to be all one set of people as well. I'd say it has at least as much to do with the church as with the location. There are certainly some urban churches that are too narrow and some rural churches that are too broad. What I'm sure Benjamin has in mind are young urban hipsters in the PCA and other denominations who are pushing the envelope with regard to worship, deaconnesses, maybe coarse language, etc.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 4, 2008)

Chris, you may very well be right.


----------

